# Raising Chickens



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I finally went out and got 4 chicks and 3 ducklings. I got them in a brooder right now. The coop is up and I'm working on the pen. I'm finding that what I was told about chickens and ducks wasn't completely true, so I'm doing lots of research. Looks like it might be slightly difficult to keep these guys together, so the pen will be rather large with seperate areas for each.

I'm excited about the eggs. I'm makjng it as secure as possible due to wildlife and my dogs. The two older ones met the chicks and did fine. The rest are going to be really interested in them. 

My hopes are eventually the dogs will just ignore them, but in the mean time will the chickens be stressed out? How do I help them get used to the dogs? 

Hopefully some chicken and dog owners can offer some advice.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

chickens are incredibly flighty. over time, as long as the dogs don't harass them, they should get used to the sight and sound of dogs. However, even known dogs that rush at the fence can send them into a frenzy. I've had a couple birds break legs or wings this way. 

you will have to keep the chickens and ducks separate. ducks are ungodly mess and can foul water within a few minutes. They need a constant supply of fresh clean water for washing and, if given the opportunity, will gladly do that in the chickens water dish. They turn any enclosure into a mud pit because of their constant water games. Chickens, on the other hand, can drown in a duck pool. You also need to make sure that the ducks don't have access to the chicken feed, especially if you plan to feed layer pellets. 

Chicks and ducklings especially need to be kept in separate brooders. ducklings will need water to swim and play and will happily do that in the water while chicks will catch a chill if even slightly damp.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

What kind of ducks did you buy?

Some are a little easier than others to keep in a sort-of orderly pen.... Calls, Runners, maybe Khakis. Muscovys, Mallards and some others tend to be extreme slobs IME. Agree with Dainerra... chicks need to be warm and dry, ducklings are messy. They are cute, but they absolutely live up to the name "water pigs". Depending on what you have, you may or may not need to clip one of their wings as they mature so they aren't able to take off and leave. 

My chickens have become comfortable around my personal dogs, for the most part. I can go in their yard or the coop with one of the dogs and they don't freak out (they just move out of the way), but it takes time and repeated demonstrations of good behavior on the part of the dog. Strange dogs cause an uproar and a flurry of feathers and racket.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

No real experience with chickens, but we have had ducks and they did make a mess of any water almost imediately. Keeping things tidy in the confines of a small back yard area proved to be difficult. We have friends with chickens and they seem to do much better living in back yard setting. Be aware that a dog can pull a chicken through some types of fencing.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Dainerra said:


> chickens are incredibly flighty. over time, as long as the dogs don't harass them, they should get used to the sight and sound of dogs. However, even known dogs that rush at the fence can send them into a frenzy. I've had a couple birds break legs or wings this way.
> 
> you will have to keep the chickens and ducks separate. ducks are ungodly mess and can foul water within a few minutes. They need a constant supply of fresh clean water for washing and, if given the opportunity, will gladly do that in the chickens water dish. They turn any enclosure into a mud pit because of their constant water games. Chickens, on the other hand, can drown in a duck pool. You also need to make sure that the ducks don't have access to the chicken feed, especially if you plan to feed layer pellets.
> 
> Chicks and ducklings especially need to be kept in separate brooders. ducklings will need water to swim and play and will happily do that in the water while chicks will catch a chill if even slightly damp.


I have learned in a short time that ducks could very well be the messiest creatures on earth. Everytime I notice a difference I make a change. At this stage separating isn't going to be possible but I am modifying the pen to each. The pen is going to be 15x20. I'm incorporating the rabbits in there too. I have bought a waterer for the chickens that has nipples so no problems with clean water for them. I got a similar feeder where they all can stick their heads in. For the ducks I got this metal thing that holds a 5 gallon bucket and it attaches to the fencing I'm using. I will possible add their feed near that. I think I might limit swimming(I did worry about drowning chickens) to the weekends or even once a day when I come home from work.i am getting a dog house and loading it up with straw for the ducks, but I still prefer them to sleep in the coop at night for safety. Eventually down the road after I see how this goes I might be able to divide the big pen and put a coop for the ducks on the other side. That is what I most likely will do. I kind of wish the people at the store didn't lie about about chicken and ducks living together, but it's to late now. I have to make it work. 

The good thing is that they hear the dogs barking all the time, so I'm hoping that becomes a neutral thing for the chicks. I think Midnite will be the problem, he sees them moving, that will be okay but if they freak out, he will react to that. Looks like I got some training to do.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I don’t have chickens but when bringing a new animal to the house I make sure we all are around the new animal bird etc. so the dogs can see the animal/bird etc is part of the family- it takes some time, If they are around the animal a lot there is a big difference night and day how they interpret and respond to the animal/bird etc.
https://youtu.be/FDJlSDgRww4


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

WIBackpacker said:


> What kind of ducks did you buy?
> 
> Some are a little easier than others to keep in a sort-of orderly pen.... Calls, Runners, maybe Khakis. Muscovys, Mallards and some others tend to be extreme slobs IME. Agree with Dainerra... chicks need to be warm and dry, ducklings are messy. They are cute, but they absolutely live up to the name "water pigs". Depending on what you have, you may or may not need to clip one of their wings as they mature so they aren't able to take off and leave.
> 
> My chickens have become comfortable around my personal dogs, for the most part. I can go in their yard or the coop with one of the dogs and they don't freak out (they just move out of the way), but it takes time and repeated demonstrations of good behavior on the part of the dog. Strange dogs cause an uproar and a flurry of feathers and racket.



I got 2 khaki and 1 Peking(I believe he/she is Peking). They do make a mess but the brooder is about 4 ft long and about a foot on each end remains dry, the middle is where the water ends up. I clean it as soon as I come home. 

I came up with a pretty good idea today. I'm going to check to see if it is working today. If so, I'm a genius and I might patent it..lol


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Nigel said:


> No real experience with chickens, but we have had ducks and they did make a mess of any water almost imediately. Keeping things tidy in the confines of a small back yard area proved to be difficult. We have friends with chickens and they seem to do much better living in back yard setting. Be aware that a dog can pull a chicken through some types of fencing.


I'm actually using dog kennel panels and half way up all the way around there will be either chicken wire or hardware cloth.

Still haven't decided on the top. That might be chicken wire too. Someone said that heavy duty burd netting works good with snow--don't want build up. We have bats in the area and I don't want them getting tangled in that.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

I'd had both chickens and ducks and right now just chickens. Ducks are messy, like really messy. They will try to get into any water you give them and they will poo in it. They are also very noisy, especially the females, as they get older. Stopped raising them because they are a lot more work than chickens. Wintering over ducks is big pain, frozen water all over, but did enjoy the meat for a few years.

I've not had an issue with the chickens and my dogs. Mine usually don't care about the chickens, and the chickens have a big enough pen and enough cover they feel safe. Now if a dog gets fixated on them they do get agitated, but a dog just walking by doesn't bother them.I do have a strand of electric wire running around the bottom of the pen to keep things from digging under so the dogs learn not to get too close as well. 

Chickens can be super nasty to each other. I have found a picked over carcass in the pen more than once. If someone is getting picked on or has wounds they have to be taken out because more often than not they will be killed an eaten. Chickens also like to stick with their own kind. Like if I have 5 white chickens and 5 red chickens they hang out in separate groups. Or if there is one who is different form the rest that one will only be the outsider. 

Good luck with your new additions and enjoy. They grow up very fast, faster than puppies


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Ducks must have unlimited access to water deep enough to submerge their heads. That is how they keep their nose and bills cleaned out. 15X20 isn't anywhere near large enough to incorporate chickens and ducks, let alone adding rabbits into the mix. Also, you will have to insure that the rabbits have zero access to the chicken and duck feed. They will eat it over their own pellets and it causes health issues. Also, rabbits and chickens can easily kill the smaller breeds of ducks and rabbits and chickens can potentially kill each other. 

you really need to get the chicks out of the brooder with the ducks. even a couple hours in a damp environment is going to be bad for them and cause respiratory issues.

https://www.lifeisjustducky.com/do-ducks-need-a-pond/


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Bramble said:


> I'd had both chickens and ducks and right now just chickens. Ducks are messy, like really messy. They will try to get into any water you give them and they will poo in it. They are also very noisy, especially the females, as they get older. Stopped raising them because they are a lot more work than chickens. Wintering over ducks is big pain, frozen water all over, but did enjoy the meat for a few years.
> 
> I've not had an issue with the chickens and my dogs. Mine usually don't care about the chickens, and the chickens have a big enough pen and enough cover they feel safe. Now if a dog gets fixated on them they do get agitated, but a dog just walking by doesn't bother them.I do have a strand of electric wire running around the bottom of the pen to keep things from digging under so the dogs learn not to get too close as well.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I can tell you the female is already loud. Trying taking the boy away from her and she tells you exactly how she feels. I was hoping they wouldn't be to loud. They get noisy at tub time because they are so excited. I was hoping happy ducks would be quiet ducks..lol

The ducks are named Lucy, Ricky, and Sunshine(Sunny for short)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=488889&stc=1&d=1521379989


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

to add to Brambles post about chickens wanting to be "with their own kind" if you have one chicken that is an outsider the others will often gang up and kill it. chickens are vicious creatures and will literally eat each other alive if one of them gets hurt. 
anthropologically speaking, chickens are distant cousins of Velociraptors and if you spend time watching them interact you will see that it's true! chickens will stalk and kill prey such as lizards, snakes, and small injured animals that they might find including each other


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Dainerra said:


> to add to Brambles post about chickens wanting to be "with their own kind" if you have one chicken that is an outsider the others will often gang up and kill it. chickens are vicious creatures and will literally eat each other alive if one of them gets hurt.
> anthropologically speaking, chickens are distant cousins of Velociraptors and if you spend time watching them interact you will see that it's true! chickens will stalk and kill prey such as lizards, snakes, and small injured animals that they might find including each other


Will they eat toads? I got lots of toads. I don't want them to eat the toads


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

I got out of ducks for the same reasons as others (extremely dirty).

We had ours on a pond, but raising them up when they were young was frustrating (SO MESSY) and then dealing with them over the winter drove me near crazy.... an endless headache of keeping the water thawed with electricity, working against birds that were apparently determined to trash everything, and dump out the carefully heated bowls and tubs. 

Start watching now for good deals on stock tank de-icers (for the duck pool) and heated water fonts on Craigslist or clearance. You'll probably go through several next winter.

Rabbits are tricky to integrate into a poultry yard. I did it briefly (maybe two years?) when I was trying a colony rabbit approach. You have to bury wire grid under the ground so the can't dig out, and the poultry food needs to be raised up (I hung the poultry feeder from a chain, and had perches surrounding). Shelf on a pedestal underneath to catch the food that fell. Then the rabbit food was in the back of a crate with a narrow tunnel entrance made of PVC - bunnies could go through, birds could not. I ended up throwing in the towel and separating them, because keeping them out of one another's diet was hard. Rabbits are also very instinctively clean and they form habits - choosing a bathroom area, modifying their environment, etc. Poultry are feathered apolcalypses of mud and mess. 

Enjoy the young times! Soon when they get their adult feathers coming in, they absolutely will look like tiny prehistoric raptors of doom.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Dainerra said:


> Ducks must have unlimited access to water deep enough to submerge their heads. That is how they keep their nose and bills cleaned out. 15X20 isn't anywhere near large enough to incorporate chickens and ducks, let alone adding rabbits into the mix. Also, you will have to insure that the rabbits have zero access to the chicken and duck feed. They will eat it over their own pellets and it causes health issues. Also, rabbits and chickens can easily kill the smaller breeds of ducks and rabbits and chickens can potentially kill each other.
> 
> you really need to get the chicks out of the brooder with the ducks. even a couple hours in a damp environment is going to be bad for them and cause respiratory issues.
> 
> https://www.lifeisjustducky.com/do-ducks-need-a-pond/


They have been in there together for a week now without any issues. The brooder has two spots that are completely dry for all of them to lay and it's cleaned daily. The water is spillage directly around the water. All research I've done has pointed to they need water when they eat and to clean out the sinuses, which they have. 

I had a cat fountain that the pump stopped working. It's working perfect for the ducks with minimal spillage and it's heavy so they can't knock it over. The khakis seem to put their whole heads in, the yellow one just puts his head up to his eyes in there. I got moved back to my old location at work which means I can now come home and add water and make sure it's dry.

The two ducks will be going in the coop first and shortly. As soon as the weather breaks. As far as the rabbits, they won't be able to get to the feed with the feeder I got, but I will definitely be doing more research on everyone killing each other. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=488897&stc=1&d=1521381187


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

WIBackpacker said:


> I got out of ducks for the same reasons as others (extremely dirty).
> 
> We had ours on a pond, but raising them up when they were young was frustrating (SO MESSY) and then dealing with them over the winter drove me near crazy.... an endless headache of keeping the water thawed with electricity, working against birds that were apparently determined to trash everything, and dump out the carefully heated bowls and tubs.
> 
> ...


I bought the last metal holder this company had that attaches to the fence and the bucket goes in(it's more for horses but will work well I do believe) and it will be a heated bucket. 

From what I'm gathering a lot of people stop the swimming once the water freezes but always make sure water is available for them to dunk their heads. 

The feeder is made for chickens and they have to put their heads in. Rabbits won't be able to get to it. The rabbits have their own hutches and I would rotate one rabbit at a time, so they can get some exercise and they would have full access to their hutches and at night they go back in too. I have to clean the hutches, they are probably not happy with the poop build up but the winter set up is not great for cleaning under the hutches.we are still to cold and windy for me to take off the tarps and remove the heated water bottles.

I would never have thought that these creatures would kill each other. 

As of right now there is no pecking going on and they all like each other. At what age will this behavior start?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

The whole group

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=488905&stc=1&d=1521382492


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

They are adorable. We saw chicks at the local feed store. They were pretty loud but little and sounded cute. is an interesting thread. I had no idea they killed each other either. I heard the mess ducks make is why I like those baby chicks toys that look and sound real during Easter. My friend had chicken growing up they used to chase us and tried to bite us we thought that was fun. A lot chickens around where we live watch for foxes and coyotes they can be relentless. When my neighbors had chickens we would get fresh eggs from them I often used them to bake cakes it is amazing the difference fresh eggs make when baking a cake even a boxed cake tasted so much better.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

I've adjusted my chicken breed choices over the years to select for more docile birds that do really well in a mixed flock (mine run with turkeys and some other miscellaneous oddballs, and I added a trio of guineas this weekend because I've missed having them and they're superb insect eaters). 

I haven't had a serious attack/attempt at cannibalism in at least four years, which I credit to breed selection and careful management of males during breeding season. Buy a bottle of Blue Wound Kote (aerosol antiseptic - it sprays a dark blue/purple). If you notice a scratch or injury, spray it as soon as you can. The color red can prompt attacks/pecking, even in otherwise mild mannered animals. Keep a can of this on hand at all times. 

Bored birds are also more likely to peck and pick... hanging a whole head of lettuce from the roof in the winter, or giving them a flock block to tear apart, does wonders in the winter.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I don't think anything eats toads lol


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Dainerra said:


> to add to Brambles post about chickens wanting to be "with their own kind" *if you have one chicken that is an outsider the others will often gang up and kill it.*


Yessss. However tempting it may be, somewhere down the road, someone will probably attempt to give you an "extra" chicken or duck. No matter what else you choose, the golden rule of birds is to never add a solitary newbie to an established flock. It's basically a recipe for injury or worse.

If you decide to add birds or change who-gets-housed-with-who, do it in multiples and completely shake up the established hierarchy. Loners, or even a single bonded pair, rarely blend without problems.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

The cannibalism starts as young chicks. They have to be careful in the tanks of chicks because they will start pecking on other injured chicks. We were at the store looking at them, looked at them when we first walked in and one had a little scrape. By the time we were ready to leave they had two different injured chicks separated out, one was in kind of rough shape the other just needed a dab of ointment and could be put back in. There's a reason they use red light bulbs.

As far as dogs go if you aren't planning on letting the chickens out of that enclosure ever there probably won't be a big deal but I'd teach your dogs to leave that area be. My dogs are trained to not go after chickens and were taught as adults so just keep firm boundaries. If you will be letting your chickens out and about keep your dogs on a leash at first for sure so they can get used to seeing them and not running after them if they run away.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

WIBackpacker said:


> I've adjusted my chicken breed choices over the years to select for more docile birds that do really well in a mixed flock (mine run with turkeys and some other miscellaneous oddballs, and I added a trio of guineas this weekend because I've missed having them and they're superb insect eaters).
> 
> I haven't had a serious attack/attempt at cannibalism in at least four years, which I credit to breed selection and careful management of males during breeding season. Buy a bottle of Blue Wound Kote (aerosol antiseptic - it sprays a dark blue/purple). If you notice a scratch or injury, spray it as soon as you can. The color red can prompt attacks/pecking, even in otherwise mild mannered animals. Keep a can of this on hand at all times.
> 
> Bored birds are also more likely to peck and pick... hanging a whole head of lettuce from the roof in the winter, or giving them a flock block to tear apart, does wonders in the winter.


Blue wound--can I get that on Amazon? And yes I was planning on the flock block to keep them busy and hanging the lettuce. I found a small play yard that might be good for them too.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

WIBackpacker said:


> I've adjusted my chicken breed choices over the years to select for more docile birds that do really well in a mixed flock (mine run with turkeys and some other miscellaneous oddballs, and I added a trio of guineas this weekend because I've missed having them and they're superb insect eaters).
> 
> I haven't had a serious attack/attempt at cannibalism in at least four years, which I credit to breed selection and careful management of males during breeding season. Buy a bottle of Blue Wound Kote (aerosol antiseptic - it sprays a dark blue/purple). If you notice a scratch or injury, spray it as soon as you can. The color red can prompt attacks/pecking, even in otherwise mild mannered animals. Keep a can of this on hand at all times.
> 
> Bored birds are also more likely to peck and pick... hanging a whole head of lettuce from the roof in the winter, or giving them a flock block to tear apart, does wonders in the winter.



Which kind of beefs do you choose? We will be getting chickens for the first time in late April - this is when the feed store by our house will have them.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Is it odd that the one duck and one chick really like each other? They are always together.


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=488969&stc=1&d=1521390088


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

llombardo said:


> Is it odd that the one duck and one chick really like each other? They are always together.
> 
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=488969&stc=1&d=1521390088


I wonder if it's a coincidence or if it has anything to do with the fact that they're the only yellows. (Or at least it looks like that based on your pictures.)


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

So now I'm thinking to make pen larger and split in half to seperate. All I'm seeing now is $$$$--thank you feed store people and not one but two that claimed ducks and chickens can live together. 


Will this dog house work for ducks? It has a crowned floor, ventalation, the roof comes off to clean and there are doors that shut. I can load it up with straw. Would it have to be on a pallet? Since its a dog house I'm thinking it's got to be pretty weather proof. I can also put another fence around it for added protection.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=488977&stc=1&d=1521390434


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Kazel said:


> I wonder if it's a coincidence or if it has anything to do with the fact that they're the only yellows. (Or at least it looks like that based on your pictures.)


That thought crossed my mind. The duck is a deeper yellow and the chicken is white with a tint of yellow. 

They all huddle together, but these two favor each other. The yellow duck seems to like her instead of the other ducks better.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

llombardo said:


> Blue wound--can I get that on Amazon? And yes I was planning on the flock block to keep them busy and hanging the lettuce. I found a small play yard that might be good for them too.


Yes indeed - https://www.amazon.com/FARNAM-30401...1390374&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=blue+wound+kote

That's the brand I use.




mspiker03 said:


> Which kind of beefs do you choose? We will be getting chickens for the first time in late April - this is when the feed store by our house will have them.


No cattle at the moment, but..... >

I just love Brahmas. Light Brahmas, Dark Brahmas, and I just added a Buff Brahma rooster and two Black Brahma pullets this weekend. They settle, they don't freak out, they're immune to cold weather, and stomp around making happy chortling noises. Steady egg production, good mothers, long lived. 

I've raised a lot of different breeds, right now I also have some Red Stars (red sex-links), a few Barred Rocks, some Silver Phoenix hens (they fly like sparrows and have weird personalities), a few Blue Andalusians (I like them but they're sort of skittish and they take forever to molt). I love Polish birds because they look like punk rockers and are amazingly sweet and non-aggressive, I have two Polish hens right now, but they struggle with our winters. Loved my Americaunas, but they weren't good mothers and I was never able to raise up multiple generations. I'm probably forgetting a few.... 

I don't like Rhode Island Reds, because I had aggression/picking problems with the hens every single year. And the RIR Roosters all turned aggressive at some point. Same with Leghorns - socially inept and picked on other birds. I don't like Cornish crosses because they are really dense, lazy birds that don't learn. Just my experience, YMMV!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

What kind is this one?

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=488985&stc=1&d=1521391503


She is super friendly and knows her name already. Well she kind of named herself. I would hold her and tell her how precious she is and I obviously used the word Precious often because she flies across the brooder and jumps in my hand when I say Precious.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I raised many ducklings at home for a wildlife rescue and, along with baby raccoons, they are the messiest creatures I have ever known. I don't see the need for ducks unless you live next to a lake. When we were young we had a small garden pond and when we found three orphan ducklings, we kept them in the yard so they could swim. They were a lot of fun. It took two years for the pond's ecosystem to balance out again and the fish hid for a year. Keeping ducks without water to bath, swim and play in is doing them a great disservice is MHO. It is too bad that just everyone can buy these ducklings and chicks without being questioned.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

llombardo said:


> What kind is this one?
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=488985&stc=1&d=1521391503
> 
> ...


Can't really tell from this pic. Might be an Americauna, a Rhode Island Red, or a Red Star/Red Sex-link/Production Red. The barring (stripes/pattern) on the wings will help you figure out what she is, once her feathers come in more. Were they being sold as mixed female chicks? If you bought them at Tractor Supply, it's somewhat likely it's one of the above three, though my local TS was selling Golden Comets last week, which surprised me..... If I were to take a stab at it, I'd guess it's a Red Sex-Link. They're the most commonly sold at stores, because they can be sexed almost immediately after hatching. Their color at hatching is linked to gender, making them easier to sort and sell, since most people don't want roosters.

The other two look like Barred Rocks/Plymouth Rocks. You could try posting on the Backyard Chicken Forum and might get some more educated guesses about breed.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

I have been raising poultrty for almost 40 years. Ducks and chicks are SO CUTE. I would suggest taking the ducks when they are grown up and featherd to the park with a river or lake and letting them go . People and kids love to feed tame ducks bread. They will be able to swim and be happier and so will you. You can keep them in a duck pen but the water has to be changed a couple of times a day use a dumpable baby wading pool from Wlamart.

Do you know the breeds of these chicks? I see a Barred Rock female, you can tell by the light spot on her head-

" The Barred Plymouth Rock breed carries a gene for barring (B) that is carried on the Z chromosome (see Figure 2). This gene produces a white bar on an otherwise black feather. The gene is incompletely dominant over the non-barring gene (b). In adults, the male, with two barring genes (BB), has feathers with broader white bars than those of the female, who has only one of the barring genes (B_). As a result, females are overall lighter in color. The sex of purebred Barred Plymouth Rocks chicks can be determined on the basis of the size and shape of a light-colored spot on the top of the head. At hatch, males have a large white spot. The spot is much smaller and narrower in females. This has been found to be about 80% accurate."

I see what looks like a Speckled Sussex She might be a Rhode Island Red but with those spots in with the red I think shes a Speckled Sussex. And what looks to a Silver Laced Wyandot and possible a White Wyandot. All these are calm breeds. If they grow up together they will have a stable pecking order and not "kill each other". There is a really good chicken website and forum callled Backyardchickens.com.

One of the greatest hazards is predators coming at night, breaking in and killing your pets. Everything wants to eat a chicken. You have to make A FORTRESS of a pen and house for them. Covered runs with chicken wire, burried wire fencelines or a hot wire or both. If a varmint can get its head in the whole body can get in. Raccoons don't just kill and eat a chicken, they have to take a bite out of each and every chicken. There has to be solid construction and good doors and windows and a covered yard that varmints cant climb into or hawks fly into. 

The second hazard is dogs, usually the keepers own dogs. I let my hens and rooster out every late afternoon so they can eat grass and bugs but not wander off too far. I raised Inga to lie down next to the hen yard gate when they come running out, right past her nose. If she moves toward one (prey drive) or even looks at the running chicken she gets a NO! Now she has no intrest in chickens and she lies on top of her dog house and scans the countryside for coyotes.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

My neighbors had hens. They were loud! My dogs sniffed near the fence toward their property a lot but didn’t seem to be overly interested. The hens were so noisy, though! They groaned and screeched. Then one day they were gone. I don’t know the family, so I could not ask where they went.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Hens make an egg laying announcment. I laid an egg! I laid an egg! They also cackle in alarm. A varmint getting in at night could have silenced them all permanently.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Nurse Bishop said:


> Ducks and chicks are SO CUTE. *I would suggest taking the ducks when they are grown up and featherd to the park with a river or lake and letting them go . People and kids love to feed tame ducks bread. They will be able to swim and be happier and so will you.*


No, no, no.

Unethical at best, realistically it is cruel, and it's also illegal in many cases. That is an absolute death sentence for domestic birds.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

WIBackpacker said:


> Yes indeed - https://www.amazon.com/FARNAM-30401...1390374&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=blue+wound+kote
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My phone and typing these days lol

Thanks - that helps. We will have cold winters and sometimes cold days is spring (today was like 16 when I woke up), so having chickens good in winter will help. The feed store down the road doesn't carry chicks until April because they feel they will do better when it is warmer more consistently. They get another group of them in May. I also need to go talk more with my neighbors who have chickens. 

I need to figure out how to deal with hawks and coyotes when we are gone at work.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

There are chickens everywhere here and two roosters(including the one that showed up at my house last fall). I visited him yesterday and boy is he beautiful. Never hear the chickens and the roosters on occasion. The one rooster down the road every morning. 

Wildlife we do have. Raccoons that were rarely seen I have saw often the last couple weeks. I'm hoping that the vinyl fence helps deter them, but there are trees they could jump from to get to the top of the fence, it would be about a 3-4 ft jump. I have not had any wildlife except for a rabbit in the yard. I now have stone under every gate on both sides. 


Now I have to figure out what kind of top to put on this run. I was leaning toward heavy duty bird netting. 


I am a member of the chicken forum. There seems to be a 50/50 thought process on ducks needing water to swim all year. People in colder climates tend to stop the swimming. The only thing everyone agrees on is the water from them to rinse in to clean the noses out. We have ducks everywhere here and water is frozen everywhere, they don't swim, they don't even have water to rinse themselves and they survive. A big no no is releasing domesticated ducks into the wild.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Nurse Bishop said:


> Hens make an egg laying announcment. I laid an egg! I laid an egg! They also cackle in alarm. A varmint getting in at night could have silenced them all permanently.


It’s possible. We have a lot of night creatures. 

They laid a lot of eggs.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

WIBackpacker said:


> No, no, no.
> 
> Unethical at best, realistically it is cruel, and it's also illegal in many cases. That is an absolute death sentence for domestic birds.


not to mention that feeding bread to ducks is a big no-no as it can eventually kill them.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

a hen who lays an egg cackles to announce her accomplishment. The rest of the flock will usually answer her. any chickens in the range of hearing will also cackle back and forth at an egg or alarm announcement. 
they will squawk and flap around if something startles them such as a squirrel, a piece of paper fluttering in the wind or anything that they don't see moving around on a regular basis. they will squawk and squabble over the best sleeping spots and who gets to eat/drink first and over special treats. They will wake up at night if they see light outside such as passing headlights. If they hear a loud noise at night. 

the more you have, the more frequently they are noisy.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

and never underestimate how quickly a rabbit can tear down a feeder designed to prevent them from eating the chicken feed. Also be wary of diseases that can spread between rabbits and chickens such as coccidia, salmonella, pasteurella multocida and streptococcosis. pasteurella can lead to cholera in chickens if they get infected by eating rabbit feces.


----------



## JessicaR (Oct 25, 2016)

I just got 6 chicks 2 weeks ago to add to my flock of 6 plus I will be getting some turkeys and Cornish x's soon. I had ducks last year they all went to my freezer way too much of a pain! I kept them with my hens for awhile until the males matured and killed 2 of my hens trying to mate with them. I had to separate them to a different area.

As for keeping rabbits with them, most people would not recommend it, not only is the chicken feed bad for them rabbits are susceptible to coccidian, and respitory problems from the chicken poop.

My older girls are 2 salmon favoralles 1 black autralorp, 1 barred rock, 1 silver laced Wyandotte, 1 americauna. The new chicks are 3 light brahmas and 3 americaunas, 1 of the americaunas is blue!

My dogs now that they are older ignore the chickens and they ignore the dogs. My sheltie when she was younger used to herd the chickens for me when they would fly over the fence into the neighbors yard.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

(She was refering to my advice to let the adult ducks go to live at a public park with river or lake).



WIBackpacker said:


> No, no, no.
> 
> Unethical at best, realistically it is cruel, and it's also illegal in many cases. That is an absolute death sentence for domestic birds.


Not true. I used to visit my liberated ducks and geese living in the Colorado River at city of Bastrop Texas Municipal Park. They gladly joined the flocks of other ex pets, mostly White Pekens. My birds persisted even through major river flood events. Ducks and geese roosting on shoreline take off into the water when predators come around. They can't do that in pens. The waterfowl can get a natural diet. Also, people and kids love to visit and feed them bread. In fact, here is an article about it 

https://www.theonion.com/toddler-leaders-call-for-increased-duck-visibility-1819574296


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Dainerra said:


> not to mention that feeding bread to ducks is a big no-no as it can eventually kill them.


Nothing but white bread will kill anybody. But no white bread does not kill them if they have other things to eat besides bread.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I decided to take them outside today. It was just over 60 with no wind. It was suppose to be only 15 minutes but they were having so much fun it ended up being over an hour. They were still very warm when I broughf them in and they were much quieter outside then indide. You really couldn't even hear them over all the birds--I have lots of birds(I feed them)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=489009&stc=1&d=1521410397


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Nurse Bishop said:


> Nothing but white bread will kill anybody. But no white bread does not kill them if they have other things to eat besides bread.


birds that have access to bread fill up on that (plus it expands when moist) and don't consume as much "real" food as they need. Wet bread molds easily and quickly and causes illness. Eating bread on a regular basis can cause angel wing, leaving ducks and geese unable to fly.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

if you feed wild birds, you are going to have to regularly worm your chickens as well as keeping a close eye on their droppings for coccodia


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Dainerra said:


> if you feed wild birds, you are going to have to regularly worm your chickens as well as keeping a close eye on their droppings for coccodia


I have been researching this and mites.,I haven't gotten much sleep the last week. I'm up all night reading. I got a couple chicken books.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Nurse Bishop said:


> (She was refering to my advice to let the adult ducks go to live at a public park with river or lake).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Domesticated ducks may do ok in milder climates, but in the colder climates where water sources freeze over for 3-4 months during the winter and the folks feeding them stay away due to the cold you'll most likely end up with dead ducks. If nothing else they'll become weakened and end up an easy meal for predators. 

In mild locations where they do well they'll be competing with native water foul. Some species may be struggling themselves and don't need the added stress brought about by released domesticated animals. It's best to keep them, cook them, or find someone who will.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Well these ducks are lucky. I'm in it for the long haul, they will not become dinner. I accept this challenge and will make it work. Considering the climate here in the winter, they will have the buckets to clean themselves and that's all. They wouldn't even have that if left to fend for themselves. They will have water to swim until it hits 32 degrees and will resume after it hits 35 again.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

What about people who raise and release pheasants and quail? I totally understand the dangers of releasing pets into the wild- Burmese python in Florida being a good example of what can go wrong for native wildlife- but on the other hand, I've seen lots of non-native pheasants where my brother lives, and I know people raise them, release them, and hunt them. I also see domesticated duck species around city park areas, who look pretty happy. Mute swans another non-native species that people like (they are MEAN). 

I'm not advocating for releasing pets, just thinking that is does seem to happen fairly often with waterfowl and game birds.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

I have raised hundreds of birds, of all breeds of chickens, exotic pheasants, geese (imprinted on people) ducks, turkeys, swans, emus and peafowl in my life. All were loved tame pets. Due to losing some of my friends to diseases, parasites and disorders I educated myself in avian medicine and became a licenced bird rehaber known as the Bird Lady. I was elected multipe terms the president of the Bastrop County Texas Audubon Society. Eventually I became a human nurse. All of this occured in Texas and not in freezing conditions of the midwest and north. OP you can do this in winter for the ducks with the help of defreezing units used on livestock water troughs. I understand how you are motivated to care for these beguiling creatures and feel free to PM me any time. In my experience one of the best pets you have there is that Barred Rock pullet. Here is my henhouse and flock of Barred Rocks. 








If you have a high prey drive GSD you are going to have to work on the training if you want the birds loose with the dog at any time. Also, loose birds with the neighbor's wandering dogs or stray dogs can cause sorrow for you if the chickens and ducks are killed. In addition, varmints such as raccoons that can get into your henhouse or duck yard at night will cause you grief.

I wish new chicken keepers well. Most people do not know what great pets geese, ducks and chickens can be when they are known as individuals. There is much to learn about chicken keeping but it is not rocket science. One thing that beginners will do is add new birds from unknown places. This brings in parasites and disease I guarantee. Commercial poultry farms have an All in, All out policy. No new birds are added to the flock ever. Many poulty viruses and diseases are incurable. Protect your pets! You feed them and they lay eggs for you, it is commensalism at it's best. I have had pet chickens that lived for 15 years, come when called, fly up on my arm, yes, even laid eggs on the living room couch.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Do those of you with chickens or geese live in a rural area where noises won’t bother the neighbors?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I was thinking about this thread and I remembered that where I used to live wasn't far from a pond. We had ducks and geese by the dozen by our front and back door. The pond froze in the winter and the ducks made their home on the patio. Now if I knew what I know now I would have given them a big dish of water to clean themselves. I'm not sure what they do for food in blizzard like weather that can last a few days? 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=489065&stc=1&d=1521423123


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

LuvShepherds said:


> Do those of you with chickens or geese live in a rural area where noises won’t bother the neighbors?


There are chickens everywhere by me. The two across the way will hop the fence every now and then. Last week the mailman rounded them up and put a note in my neighbors mailbox that read...rounded up two chickens today


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Nurse Bishop said:


> (She was refering to my advice to let the adult ducks go to live at a public park with river or lake).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. It actually is illegal. In many states it falls solidly under statutes re: 'Animal Abandonment'. 

I was licensed for captive wildlife and wildlife permanent release for years. Still hold multiple permits. Waterfowl should not be fed bread, and domestic species do not belong amongst migratory birds.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

LuvShepherds said:


> Do those of you with chickens or geese live in a rural area where noises won’t bother the neighbors?


even most urban areas allow chickens. the number is usually limited to 3 or 4 hens and roosters are prohibited.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Muskeg said:


> What about people who raise and release pheasants and quail? I totally understand the dangers of releasing pets into the wild- Burmese python in Florida being a good example of what can go wrong for native wildlife- but on the other hand, I've seen lots of non-native pheasants where my brother lives, and I know people raise them, release them, and hunt them. I also see domesticated duck species around city park areas, who look pretty happy. Mute swans another non-native species that people like (they are MEAN).
> 
> I'm not advocating for releasing pets, just thinking that is does seem to happen fairly often with waterfowl and game birds.


Yeah.... it happens. With the pheasants it's often escapees from game farms / privately owned hunting preserves. We have ringnecks and chukars show up outside the fence from time to time because they hear our (domestic) pheasant pair. The game farm near me tries to minimize it and they do offer "scratch" hunts free or cheap for their members, to go out and shoot birds that another person paid to release but wasn't successful in shooting. But some get away, anyway.

With waterfowl, some people buy breeds without understanding that they will be "fully winged" and may very well take off if it suits them, or if instinct prompts. When I see Mallards and Wood ducks for sale at the feed store, I always wonder how many of the buyers know what they're getting into, and how many wake up one morning to find their birds decided to leave for greener pastures or in search of a mate. Some stores post info about which are flightless vs. winged, but most don't. 

And plenty of them are just plain ol dumped pets. Ducklings are cute, bossy drakes really aren't. And yeah, Mute Swans are nasty....

The reason I get so irritated with all of this is because I've been "in" birds for a long time, and know how important diet is. As mentioned earlier in this thread, you can really screw up game birds by feeding the wrong diet. Lacewing, leg deformities, etc. 

The wildlife rescue here doesn't want to deal with domestic bird breeds, and frankly.... they shouldn't have to. It isn't their mission. And people are now dumping chickens and ducks at municipal humane societies, and those humane societies are often entirely unprepared to deal with large poultry and game birds. But game birds are ending up in both of these places, and then they have to be routed into the small network of hobbyists who can help. We took in a peacock a few years ago that someone had locked in a garage and been feeding Corn Flakes, after a kid won it at a fair somewhere..... And I turned down another duck last winter, that someone had been keeping in the bath tub until it got "too big", and the owner dumped it at the humane society. Which of course has no housing suitable for water fowl.....


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

WIBackpacker said:


> Yeah.... it happens. With the pheasants it's often escapees from game farms / privately owned hunting preserves. We have ringnecks and chukars show up outside the fence from time to time because they hear our (domestic) pheasant pair. The game farm near me tries to minimize it and they do offer "scratch" hunts free or cheap for their members, to go out and shoot birds that another person paid to release but wasn't successful in shooting. But some get away, anyway.
> 
> With waterfowl, some people buy breeds without understanding that they will be "fully winged" and may very well take off if it suits them, or if instinct prompts. When I see Mallards and Wood ducks for sale at the feed store, I always wonder how many of the buyers know what they're getting into, and how many wake up one morning to find their birds decided to leave for greener pastures or in search of a mate. Some stores post info about which are flightless vs. winged, but most don't.
> 
> ...


So sad. I could never dump anything. I'm going to do everything I canto make their lives good.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

I raised my baby Golden, Reeves, Silver, Lady Amherst, Ringneck Pheasants, Bobwhites, Peacock chicks, wild turkeys, ducklings and goslings on regular old chick starter from the store with no problems. 

Here is Texas we are not so heavily government regulated.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

We used to have chickens and whippets (!!). The ones that made it over the fence, clipped or not, were killed by either the dogs, raccoons, bob cats etc. So we kept them locked up in a covered pen. But the chickens didn't know they were safe from swooping hawks, prowling bob cats or the dogs. Every time there was a scare they hid in the hen house for a few days and stopped laying. I hated seeing them like that; locked up and scared so I gave them to someone who had a Great Pyrenese on their property. They never even lost a baby chick and my hens were living happily ever after. I do miss them, especially the rooster. I trained him to be nice to me after I rescued him from ending up on the dinner table because he was mean to his owners. The chickens were a calming and entertaining presence. Their eggs just a bonus. A problem was that they were regularly infected with mites from the wild birds. So once in awhile you need to turn them upside down and check their butts for these parasites. The first time I checked the rooster's butt was crawling with them.
To whom it may concern: do not turn your fowl out into the wild or park. They 'muddy' the wild genes.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Gee, my 4 Whippets, 2 Greyhounds, one Borzoi and two GSD/sighthound crossbreds lived with at large chickens all their lives and never hurt a one. I kept a 'No Pest Strip' in the henhouse to deal with mites and lice. 

The problem in the South with hatching eggs and raising chicks is snakes. Texas Rat Snakes love to climb trees and eat birds and eggs from the nest. You can have a hen sitting on eggs and the next morning the whole clutch is gone- snake ate them. And you have to keep your baby chicks inside hardware cloth 1/2" mesh. If you don't you can come out in the morning and find no chicks in the cage, just one big Rat Snake with lumps in it. 

In fact, I have caught these henhouse snakes and taught Inga snake phobia so she will leave alone the Copperheads, Coral snakes and Rattlesnakes here. The Texas Rat Snakes are harmless although they are hot tempered and quite bitey. Inga got tagged on the nose a couple of times now she is snake avoidant.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Nurse Bishop said:


> I raised my baby Golden, Reeves, Silver, Lady Amherst, Ringneck Pheasants, Bobwhites, Peacock chicks, wild turkeys, ducklings and goslings on regular old chick starter from the store with no problems.
> 
> Here is Texas we are not so heavily government regulated.


Well.... 



> Section 42.09 "Cruelty to Livestock Animals" and 42.092 "Cruelty of Non-Livestock Animals" of the Texas Penal Code prohibits a person from intentionally, knowingly or recklessly cruelly treating an animal. The following actions define cruel punishment:
> 
> Torturing an animal
> Failing to provide food, care or shelter
> ...


At any rate.... Lady Amhersts are particularly lovely birds.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

I just love having chickens and ducks! I have anywhere from 20-30 adult chickens at one time and currently have 9 ducks. I started with the chickens and ducks together and all was well, I think the ratio of ducks to chickens was good. No drakes tried to breed my hens. The ducks are super messy and make the water very dirty in a very short amount of time. They like to play in the mud, sifting it through their beaks, then put the mud in the water and sift it some more. After a few years of their mess and my coop being frozen in the winter from the ducks I made them their own pen. Everyone is much happier. (mostly me lol)
I live in the north and we have hard winters. My ducks have a pool spring/summer/fall but just a bucket in the winter and they have been fine. 
I've never had my chickens attack each other. I did have issues with male guineas trying to kill my chickens, specifically the barred rocks. And the rhode island reds would join in the attack once the guineas started it. I no longer have male guineas or rhode island reds. I have my chickens for eggs and meat, so there are new chicks hatched/bought each spring and each fall we butcher some to maintain the 20-30 hens over the winter. I have the ducks primarily because I just love them, mess and stink and all. 
I have also never had a chicken drown in the duck pool, but I suppose it isn't really that deep, just a plastic kids pool. 
For the record, I've never used blue kote but I'm pretty sure it is banned for use in chickens and has a life time egg withdrawal. I know a lot of people use it, but the online chicken people freak out when someone mentions it. It doesn't matter to me either way, and I know people use it without any issue, I just thought I'd mention that. 
My flock consists of mostly red x production hens (they're a bit bigger than red sex links, good dual purpose breed and I've found them very hardy), barred rocks (my personal favourite), black sex links and buff orpingtons. All are hardy, hefty layers with easy going personalities and I've never had issue introducing new birds to the flock. I quarantine of course, then put the newbies in a cage in the coop for a week or two before I let everyone loose. I prefer normal, hardy chickens lol. No fluffy feet, puffy heads or naked necks here.
I have three pekin ducks and six call ducks. The calls truly are useless, but they are so so so cute. All the ducks live together and get along well. 
My birds free range 80% of the time. I do lock them into their run on the weekends or when we will be home and the dogs will be loose while we do chores around the house. My dogs are good one on one in with the birds and goats, but as a pack things just get too exciting. I don't allow my dogs with the farm animals unless 100% supervised. 
Enjoy your birds!


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

WIBackpacker said:


> Well....
> 
> 
> 
> At any rate.... Lady Amhersts are particularly lovely birds.


All pheasants are lovely. Texas state law refers to livestock such as horses and cattle and non livestock animals such as dogs and cats, not birds. Every year in Texas hundreds of thousands of grown up Easter Ducklings are released in municipal duck ponds and rivers. The river in Fisherman's Park in Bastrop is just white with ducks. The town of Bastrop even has a feral chicken range that is a tourist attraction. No one arrests these people.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Nurse Bishop said:


> All pheasants are lovely. Texas state law refers to livestock such as horses and cattle and non livestock animals such as dogs and cats, not birds. Every year in Texas hundreds of thousands of grown up Easter Ducklings are released in municipal duck ponds and rivers. The river in Fisherman's Park in Bastrop is just white with ducks. The town of Bastrop even has a feral chicken range that is a tourist attraction. No one arrests these people.





> Texas
> Sec. 42.09. CRUELTY TO LIVESTOCK ANIMALS.
> 
> "Livestock animal" means:
> ...


The Bastrop chicken sanctuary is interesting. Sounds like it has stirred up some controversy here and there.... When the hurricane hit the Florida Keys last year, the person who rounded up a bunch of their feral chickens and saved them in a van made for a pretty good story. They are definitely an interesting element of Key West.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

I don't know if we have enough housing for all these lawbreaking families. LE is out rounding them up right now. We must build more jails! And you BETTER abandon any native fowl, since keeping them captive is against the International Migratory Bird Act.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

@WIBackpacker

THANK YOU for posing the Texas Statues. 

THIS is why taking advice from the internet is so dangerous. Just because a bunch of people do something does not make something legal.

Releasing domestic waterfowl is illegal in most places for several reasons. There is of course the danger to the domestic animal itself, but also the issue of their environmental impact:

They will compete with native wildlife for resources. 

They will interbreed with native wildlife creating a very real potential of genetic losses.

They can change the actual environment. Wild waterfowl are migratory which gives the environment a chance to "bounce back" when they move on, but domestic fowl stick around year round - destroying vegetation leading to bank erosion or raising water nitrogen to unhealthy levels.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Nurse Bishop said:


> I don't know if we have enough housing for all these lawbreaking families. LE is out rounding them up right now. We must build more jails! And you BETTER abandon any native fowl, since keeping them captive is against the International Migratory Bird Act.


Naaahhhh.

Don't need more jails, but we probably should increase the fines for breaking these laws. The waterfowl round ups that many areas need to do to remove domestics from wild habitats are costly endeavors. 

Would be nice for the cost of that to come from the people who cause it instead of the innocent tax payers.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

@llombardo ~ If you haven't come across it yet, there are some really great articles about sprouting fodder for birds. If you have, disregard!

It's one of my favorite things to do. They all adore their 'cakes' of wheatgrass and come running. As a bonus, having a dozen or so jars of sprouts at varying stages on the window ledge is cheery and I like the extra green in my kitchen.  

Growing Sprouted Fodder for your Chickens plus Chick Fodder Cakes | Fresh Eggs Daily®

https://thefrugalchicken.com/why-you-should-grow-fodder-and-how-to-do-it/


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Dainerra said:


> even most urban areas allow chickens. the number is usually limited to 3 or 4 hens and roosters are prohibited.


Not everywhere

https://efficientgov.com/blog/2017/04/12/cities-react-backyard-chickens/

Where they are allowed there can be very strict rules, especially required distances.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Nurse Bishop said:


> Gee, my 4 Whippets, 2 Greyhounds, one Borzoi and two GSD/sighthound crossbreds lived with at large chickens all their lives and never hurt a one. I kept a 'No Pest Strip' in the henhouse to deal with mites and lice.
> 
> The problem in the South with hatching eggs and raising chicks is snakes. Texas Rat Snakes love to climb trees and eat birds and eggs from the nest. You can have a hen sitting on eggs and the next morning the whole clutch is gone- snake ate them. And you have to keep your baby chicks inside hardware cloth 1/2" mesh. If you don't you can come out in the morning and find no chicks in the cage, just one big Rat Snake with lumps in it.
> 
> In fact, I have caught these henhouse snakes and taught Inga snake phobia so she will leave alone the Copperheads, Coral snakes and Rattlesnakes here. The Texas Rat Snakes are harmless although they are hot tempered and quite bitey. Inga got tagged on the nose a couple of times now she is snake avoidant.


What is a no pest strip?


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Hot-Shot-2-29-oz-No-Pest-Insect-Strip-HG-5580-10/100004739

You can read about it and birds in questions and answers. The following is from a chicken forum about it. It worked for me, wiped out the lice and no one died.

Hang a Black Flag or Vapona 'no pest strip' high inside the coop, avoiding a spot over food/water. High over the roost is a good place, high enough so that none of your birds can peck it, otherwise put it inside a box or cage covered with hardware cloth. The no-pest strip is a wax rectangle secured in a plastic frame with an attached hook. It lasts three months and is effective for fleas, lice,mites and ticks. Safe to use in home, coop, barn, restaurants. Commercial poultry operations use them every few feet overhead. Also made by other companies and sold under generic labls like TSC and Home Hardware. Contains pyrethins. We've used them for years in our barn-


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

A person could be fined for having a chicken impersonating a rabbit. I have raised these, they are called Silkies. The hens are so broody and gentle they can be used to hatch and raise delicate exotic pheasant chicks. In fact, I had one roll together a collection of little green apples and try to hatch them. They make darling pets. 








You can often find them for sale among feedstore mixed bantam chicks. They are the small ones that appear to have a bulge on top of their heads. They come in white, black, blue, buff . I prefer the ones that do not have 'beards' as you can see from the photos, those can be quite feather blind.
https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=silkie+chickens&qpvt=silkie+chickens&FORM=IARRSM
Here are some pictures of the chicks.
https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=Newborn+Silkie+Chicks&FORM=RESTAB
They are born tame, so gentle they need to be kept only with other Silkies. It is a great breed. They also have blue skin and 5 toes.


----------



## Solamar (Jan 25, 2017)

We had ducks for a few years. Really enjoyed them. I built an auto watering trough for them in their coup with a drip tray that drained into a herb garden, kept their coup mostly dry. Also bought a small hard plastic pond shell (would guess about 20 gallons), added a PVC drain to the bottom and buried into a raised bed. It was very easy to drain and refill a couple times a week. We added a couple geese and things got out of hand... Geese can be quite a bit more destructive and aggressive. 

We've had chickens for the past couple years, just picked up some more chicks for the flock.

Our GSD will watch the chicks for hours. She thinks they are hers...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

*Update on Chickens*

2 out of the 4 turned out to be roosters. I got to have the worst luck ever. I was in rooster denial for a while. The leghorn started crowing a couple weeks ago at the ripe age of 8 weeks. I was holding out hope for the second one and it started crowing or attempting to crow today. I called the place up because they were suppose to be sexed females, their response? We are done for the season and have nowhere for them. Nice, real nice. I found a rescue that will take at least one. Don't know which one at this point. I'm giving it time to see how it goes. They still get along fine right now. I did get 4 more(I hope females) but I know the numbers/ratios are not good. I don't want the girls to get hurt. I'm looking at those saddles for them. 

Meanwhile I'm still putting the enclosure together. I'm doing it by myself, so it's taking forever. Weather and time have been unkind to me. The weekends are crummy but when I'm at work it's perfect putting together the enclosure weather. 

About a month ago the dogs were out right around Midnite and my older golden started barkjng(not normal for him)I go out there and there is a baby raccoon in the tree looking at me. 2 hours later there were two--APOLLO alerted me to them. So now I have hardware cloth everywhere, zip tied, screwed and wrapped around. I knew they were around but never really saw them.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

We got three baby chicks March 31st, and we managed to get lucky. All girls! We had a friend who lives out in the country that was willing to take any roosters we may have ended up with though. Our coop is extremely protected, but I have seen raccoons and even hawks in the area. Raccoons are the worst! My golden retriever watches the baby chicks (now 8 weeks old) as though she is their mother. It is very cute.


----------

